# A 1950S Bernex For The Collection



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I picked up a nice 1950s Bernex watch the other day. An average dial in the style I like - but a movement style I'm not familiar with. If anyone can point me in the direction of the movement make, I'd be grateful - Bernex isn't covered in Ranfft - I can't spot a calibre on the movement.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry I can't help with any information, Will, but that's a tidy little find â€" well done! I see they have a website and are selling modern mechanical watches both online and through dealers mainly in the North and Midlands. I have no idea what they are like.


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

It looks a bit like a fore runner to the fhf 266 which would put it in the 1940,s but i am only guessing.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

seemore said:


> It looks a bit like a fore runner to the fhf 266 which would put it in the 1940,s but i am only guessing.


There's certainly similarities in the balance cock and the barrel bridge - just that slightly different train bridge...


----------

